# Zweit-Motor



## Mirko (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

seit gut einem Monat habe ich mein neues Boot, welches mir erlaubt, auch wirklich offshore zu angeln. Damit gehen aber auch meine Bedenken einher, nämlich was ist, wenn der Motor streikt.
Bei meinem voherigen 4-Takt-Motor war es nicht unüblich, nach ein paar Stunden Trolling abzusterben. Da die Technik noch relativ übersichtlich war, habe ich ihn immer sehr flott wieder zum Laufen gebracht. Der neue Motor sieht da schon deutlich moderner aus, so dass ich mir evtl. Reparaturen offshore nicht zutrauen würde. Somit kommt die Frage nach einem Zweit-Motor auf.
Ich habe schon einige Leute befragt und bisher wurde mir nicht wirklich zugeraten. Heutige Motoren seien so zuverlässig, dass selbst stundenlanges Schleppen kein Problem darstellen (stimmt übrigens bei meinem neuen bis jetzt auch). Auch beim Spritverbrauch würde man nich wirklich sparen können. Stattdessen hätte man 2 Motoren zu warten, was höhere Kosten bedeuten würde.
Andererseits sehe ich, dass sehr viele Trolling-Boote mit einem Zweit-Motor ausgerüstet sind. Tja, wie seht ihr das so? Ist zu einem Zweit-Motor dringend zu raten? Welche Vor- und Nachteile ergeben sich?

Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Käptn Ahab (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko 

Hatte auch einen Zweitmotor,habe ihn wieder Abgeschafft,Begründung doppelte Wartungskosten,unbedingte zuverlässigkeit meiner Hauptmaschine!!!!
War außerdem sehr problematisch den kleinen Zweitmotor als Schleppmotor einzusetzen,weil das Adaptieren der Lenkung große Probleme bereitet,wenn man vermeiden will,das der Zweitmotor dauernd im Wasser "mitschleift" bei mir wäre es so gewesen das das Anbringen dr Verbindungsstange zwischen den beiden Motoren ein nicht unerhebliches Kletterrisiko geworden wäre!!!
Als Sicherheitsplus ist ein Zweitmotor allerdings schon gut,werde mir auch wieder einen kaufen,dann jedoch mit einfacher Pinnenverlängerung nur für den Notfall,nicht als Trollingmotor!!!!!
Fazit,wenn du es bei deinem Boot vernünftig mit der Lenkung/Schaltung geregelt bekommst kann ich es nur empfehlen,bedenken mußt du dann aber auch das du einen Hilfsmotor mit Ladespule und Gleichrichter benötigst,denn die Batterie muß ja geladen werden!!!! Dieses treibt den Anschaffungspreis aber nicht unerheblich in die Höhe!!!
Also kauf dir erstmal eine UKW-Funke da hast du mehr Sicherheit für weniger Geld!!!

                Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

@Mirko
Ich habe mir vor meinem Bootsneukauf auch überlegt, wie es zukünftig aussehen sollte.
Auf meinem alten Boot hatte ich ebenfalls einen Zweitmotor, den ich zum schleppen benutz habe. Die gesamte Mimik dafür (Spiegel, Connectorstange, Spritversorgung ) ist sehr aufwändig. Weder in der alten Kombination (Mercury 50 PS 2 takt+Honda 6ps 4takt) noch jetzt mit dem 50er Honda hatte ich bisher Ausfälle beim schleppen. Mein neues Boot habe ich auch genau drauf ausgerichtet, mit 50PS fahren und schleppen zu können. Ich vertrau auf diese (stets gut gewartete) Technik.
Ansonsten gehöre ich zu einer kleinen Trollinggemeinschaft die zumeist mit mehreren Booten im Fanggebiet unterwegs ist und alle haben ständig Funkkontakt. Bevor ich die ganze Rödelei und Kosten für einen Zweitmotor auf mich nehmen würde, lieber wie schon gesagt, Funke an Bord und bei Ausfahrt mal schauen, wer da noch rausfährt und einen Kontakt aufnehmen. Hilft auch ein bischen beim fangen....

Was mich aber noch interessiert: Welcher 4takter hat dich da im Stich gelassen und wo lagen die Probleme??


----------



## Queequeg (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko,



kein Vorteil ohne Nachteil. Die von Dolphin und Ahab geschilderten Nachteile sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Anderseits wenn’s irgendwie geht, ich weiß ja nicht wie Dein Boot bzw. Dein Motor beschaffen ist, würde ich zu einem zusätzlichen Motor raten. Sicherheit und Spritverbrauch wurden hier schon erörtert, d.h dem ist insofern nichts mehr hinzu zufügen. Einen Vorteil sehe ich in der Regulierung der Schleppgeschwindigkeit. Ein Motor mit geringerer PS-Zahl hat einen längeren Gasweg und Du kannst somit die Geschw. besser/feiner abstimmen. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich mit meinem Kumpel ein Boot zusammen, mit der Konstellation 30PS/5PS, wo die Justierung super von statten ging. Heute haben wir ein Boot mit einem 70Ps Einzelmotor, wo es gerade bei kappeliger See mitunter recht schwierig ist die Geschw. zu halten. Ein weiterer Punkt ist folgender: Im heissersehnten Scandinavienurlaub wie z.B. auf Bornholm fällt der Hightec Viertaktmotor auf Grund eines Fehlers in der Blackbox plötzlich aus - Der Urlaub ist gelaufen, denn schnelle Reparatur kann man vergessen, dass habe ich schon 2x bei Trollingfreunden beobachten müssen. Ein zweiter Motor, vorausgesetzt er ist nicht allzu schwach, könnte dann den Urlaub retten. Mein Kumpel und ich planen über lange Sicht von daher auch schon den Einbau eines 2-Motors. Ideal halte ich das Anbringen von 2 gleichstarken Maschinen (z.B. 2x 50 PS bei einer Bootslänge von 5,5-6,0m). Da ist man bei einem Ausfall noch einigermaßen  flott unterwegs und beim Schleppen haut das mit der Regulierung auch noch hin. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Qoeequeq

Das mit den 2 Maschinen kannst du bei 2x 50PS getrost vergessen!!!!!!
Ich kenne jemanden der so was FUHR!!
Begründung,wenn du 2 Maschinen hast mußt du gegenläufige Getriebe haben,die gibt es aber erst ab ca.90PS Motoren,wenn ich da richtig informiert bin!!!!
In der Praxis sah das dann so aus,bei annähernd Gleitfahrt saugt der eine Motor dem anderen das Wasser weg und die Drehzahl bei dem einen Motor schießt in den BEGRENZER!!! Der Kollege ist jetzt umgestiegen auf einen einzelnen 115ner 4T anstatt der 2x50 4T und es läuft !!!!! Der Mann hat teures Lehrgeld bezahlt!!! Also 2 Motoren sehen zwar gut aus ,sind zum Schleppen auch wunderbar und von der Sicherheit her optimal,jedoch erst ab einer gewissen PS Zahl empfehlenswert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo du alter Harpunier!
Schön das du dich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort meldest. Eine Doppelmaschinenanlage
in der von dir angesprochenen Art ist natürlich abslolut optimal. Leider kann man das nicht an allen Booten machen (Platzfrage).
Die Gasregulierung ist aber auch eine Frage der Schaltung. Es gibt Schaltungen, die sind den regulär mitgelieferten Schaltungen einfach überlegen und die Regulierung ist
auch damit feiner möglich. Die Frage des aufstoppens bei kabbeligen Windverhältnissen
ist nach meiner Meinung eher ein Problem der Bootsrümpfe. Wenn ein sehr breiter Rumpf, wie heute stets gern verbaut, schön Welle von vorn kriegt, steht das Boot immer fast, bis es wieder Impuls von der Schraube bekommt. Ich empfinde es im Vergleich mit meinen "Schleppmotor" Erfahrungen aber eher so, dass eine große Schraube mehr Vortrieb und gleichmäßigeren Vortrieb liefert, als die kleine Schraube eines Hilfsmotors. Ich habe daher früher oft meinen 60er 2 Takter zum schleppen benutzen müssen, um meinen alten 3kieler Rumpf überhaupt mal gegen die Welle schleppen zu können.
Also: Wer sich z.B. anstelle eines 50er zwei 30er leisten kann und den Platz dafür hat,
macht sicher nichts falsch. Ist nebenbei aber auch immer eine Geldfrage. Einen Aspekt sollte man auch nicht ganz abseits liegen lassen: Die Steuerung des Hilfsmotors mittels
der bekannten Connectorstangen ist immer etwas fummelig und kann klemmen. Wenn man dan irgendwann mal einen Autopiloten in diese Konstruktion einbringt, kann es schon Probleme geben. Entweder hat der Rücklagenmelder nicht hin, weil der Einschlag des Hilfsmotors ein völlig anderer als der der Hauptmaschine ist, oder wenn mal was klemmt, dreht der AP das Ding zu Schrott...


----------



## Queequeg (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

@Ahab
Im letzten und vorletzten Jahr traf ich auf Bornholm einen Troller aus Stade der zwei 50er Evinrude an seiner Ryds dran hatte und die mit unterschiedlichem Drehsinn ausgestattet waren. Nach Deiner Anmerkung riecht das nach einer Sonderanfertigung, das ist auch das einzige Trollingboot dieser Art was ich kenne. Wäre es in den Klassen unter 90 PS mit den Rechts-und Linkslauf gängig, so würde man sicherlich öfter Boote mit dieser Motorisierung sehen.

@Dolphin
das mit der Schaltung ist ja interessant. Dann haben diese speziellen Schaltboxen sicherlich eine andere Übersetzung?! Da komme ich dann noch mal gesondert auf Dich zurück.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

@AHAB
Das ist wieder sehr interessant. Ich hab mal auf Langeland eine Doppelanlage mit 2 50er Honda gesehen. Sah sehr interessant aus. Das mit den gegenläufigen getrieben ist klar. Müßte man mal klären...
@Queequeg
..du weißt doch, wo du dir das anschauen kannst. Spätestens am 5. August!

Bis dahin!


----------



## Queequeg (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Alles klar Dolfin,
ich bin dann ganz Auge, also bis zum 05.08

Gruß Queequeg


----------



## Mirko (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Boardies,
vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen. Es scheint keine absolut richtige Entscheidung zu geben. Ich habe eine Crescent Hanö. Eine Doppelmotoranlage wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber bei diesem Boot aufgrund der Größe (und meines Budgets) nicht machbar. Deshalb die Idee mit dem kleinen Zweit-Motor, wie man es recht häufig sieht. Aber ein Autopilot soll ja eines Tages auch noch rein und dann deuten sich ja, wie von euch geschildert, schon die ersten Probleme an.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel Benzin ein kleiner Zweit-Motor an einem 8h Schlepptag verbraucht. Ich glaube nämlich bald, dass es nicht viel an Ersparnis bringen wird. Ich verbrauche so um die 10-12l. Mit einem Zweit-Motor würde ich bestimmt auch bei ca. 8-10l liegen, oder?
Naja, dann ist noch der Punkt Sicherheit, den man gar nicht hoch genug bewerten kann auf See. Ein UKW-Funkgerät könnte hier helfen, aber wenn man sich selbst helfen kann, ist es immer noch am bestens.
Ich sehe schon, bzgl. Sicherheit sollte ich wohl erst einmal ein Funkgerät einbauen und der Kameradschaft vertrauen. Den Schein hatte ich vorsorglich schon mal gemacht. Und wenn ich neue technische Herausforderungen und ein weiteres (großes) Sicherheitsplus suche, werde ich einen Zweit-Motor anschaffen.

@Dolfin,
ich habe jetzt einen 50 PS Johnson 4-Takt. Bin sehr zufrieden. Vorher war es nur (da sehr kleines Boot) ein 5 PS Honda 4-Takt. Der war immer nach längerer Zeit (2-3h) bei niedrigen Drehzahlen verrußt. Also schnell Zündkerze raus, geputzt und wieder rein. Dann lief er wieder. Naja, die Ladespule hatte beizeiten auch den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Laksos (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Ein 2. Motor ist schon rein aus Sicherheitsgründen absolut sinnvoll, egal, ob der Hauptmotor noch so zuverlässig ist. Wir haben leider (noch) keinen dran. Wie schnell kommt mal 'n Downriggerkabel, 'ne Plastiktüte oder sonstwas in die Schraube und man kommt auf See nicht außenbords dran. Wir sind z.B. mit unserem 1. Bötchen mit Vollgas über 'n schweres Holzbrett gesemmelt, was vollgesogen unter der Wasseroberfläche trieb und absolut nicht zu sehen war. Ging zwar gut, die Schraube hätte aber auch genauso gut knicken können.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko,
zunächst mal einen Glückwunsch zu deinem schönen Boot. Die Hanö ist eine tolles Schiffchen, sehr seesicher und viel Platz. Ich habe ein ähnlich langes Boot (Rival 560).
Dein Boot ist sicher mit dem 50er Honda - den ich auch habe - optimal und wirtschaftlich motorisiert. 
Zu den anderen Anmerkungen: Ein wirklicher Fortschritt bei Lautstärke und Wirksamkeit ist bei 4takt Motoren auch erst bei 2 Zylindernmotoren zu erwarten. Die 1Zylinder nageln genauso wie die 2takter. Es mag eine größere Zuverlässigkeit geben, aber die hast du ja soeben auch gerade ad absurdum geführt.
Finanziell lohnt es sich sicher nicht mit dem Zweitmotor. Wenn ich jetzt so meinen Verbrauch beim 50er Honda sehe, sind es vielleicht 3 Liter mehr in 8 Stunden schleppen. Eine Verwendbarkeit des 5ers halte ich bei deinem 5,6m Boot und bei nur etwas Welle nicht für gegeben. Leider ist ja das fängige Wetter aber nicht das ruhige Wetter! Wenn man jetzt also einen 6er Honda 2Zylinder mit allem montiert, sind das bei Neuanschaffung mit allem Gedöns wohl etwa 1500 Euronen - Spritmehrkosten für 300 Schlepptage. das bedeutet bei mir etwa für 12 Jahre Schleppangeln.
Bei deinem Boot (wie auch meinem) bekommst du den 2. Motor nicht mit in die Motorwanne. Das bedeutet, du must links oder rechts am Heck einen Hilfsspiegel mon-
tieren. Um da ranzukommen, benötigst du auch noch Inspektionsluken, da man das ja schlecht mit Spaxen befestigen kann. Dann wirst du einiges an Schaum herausschneiden müssen... usw. usw. Die Motoren haben unterschiedliche Drehpunkte für die Lenkung, der Hilfsmotor (Langschafter) muß beim Lift up ganz aus dem Wasser,
kippen reicht da oft nicht. Glaub mir. Es ist alles lösbar, aber es kostet und wackelt und kann leicht geklaut werden.
Sicherheit ist wirklich wichtig. Ich bin der letzte, der das bezweifeln würde. Aber ein
Motor der bei rausfahren richtig rundäuft, vernünftig gewartet ist und sauberen Kraftstoff bekommt, verreckt eigentlich nicht so plötzlich. Kauf dir ne Funke und verwende dein Geld auf ordentlichen Service. Wenn du dann wirklich mal einen Unfall hast oder die Kiste fällt aus, ist in unseren Gewässern die Hilfe eigentlich nie wirklich weit weg.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Dolfin/Mirko

Also ich habe auch eine Hanö,Inspektionsluken und Schaum rausschneiden ist bei dem Boot nicht nötig,denn die Hinteren Staufächer reichen bis an die Heckbordwand!!!
Habe bei mir aber die Badeleiter versetzt,um den Hilfsmotor nicht auf der Fahrerseite zu haben!!!!! Mirko wenn du interesse hast dir das mal anzusehen,melde dich mal per PM!!!!

                     Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Das macht die Sache schon mal ein bischen einfacher. Ich dachte, die schäumen jetzt genauso aus, wie z.B. Rhyds. Man lernt immer wieder zu.


----------



## Bonito (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko,

ich kann mich nur einigen Vorrednern zum Thema Sicherheitsaspekt anschließen, wenn Du nicht nur im Rudel zum fischen raus fahren willst !
Ich war vor ca. 10 Jahren mit meiner damaligen Rio 580 Cabin und ( gewarteten ) 135 Mercury auf den Weg zurück von Langeland nach Fehmarn.
Da ich Urlaub hatte war es Mitte der Woche und nur wenige andere Boote im Belt unterwegs ( Frachter / Tanker einmal ausgenommen )
Bei schönster Gleitfahrt um die 25 / 30 Knoten und Spiegelglatter See stieg plötzlich eine weiße Rauchwolke vom Motor auf und ich stand Mitten auf der Ostsee.
Die Maschine war extrem heiss und bruzzelte vor sich hin, stank wie Sau.
Einen Hilfsmotor hatte ich zu dieser Zeit nicht, aber wenigstens ein UKW Funk Gerät ( sogar mit Schein ! )
Somit über Kanal 16 die DGZRS in Bremen angefunkt, welche auch sofort nach Durchgabe der GPS - Position ( der Belt ist ganz schön groß ! )Hilfe zusagten.
Diese erschien auch nach ca. 2 ,5 Stunden von Puttgarden (hier ist eine Station mit einem kleinen Rettungskreuzer um die 8,00 Meter und einer Besatzung von 3 Freiwilligen, welche im Umfeld des Fährbahnhofs arbeiten und " bei Bedarf " alarmiert werden).
Der Wind hatte nun natürlich auf ca. 5 / 6 aufgefrischt und beim Übernehmen der Schleppleine hat der Kreuzer mich erst einmal ordentlich gerammt und dabei meine UKW Antenne abgebrochen, welche dann langsam  in der Ostsee versank.
Dieses war echt ungünstig, weil wir vereinbarten, der Kreuzer schleppt mich Richtung Burgstaaken ( ca. 3 / 4 Stunden ) und ich versuche einen Freund in Burg über ein UKW - Seefunkgespräch zu erreichen, welcher mich mit Seiner 28.Bayliner weiter zurück nach Burgstaaken ( somit genau auf der anderen Seite der Insel ) schleppt.

Handy's waren 1994 noch nicht sonderlich verbreitet, somit mußte ich nun bei dem Seegang erst zum Kreuzer übersteigen und von dort über Bremen eine Verbindung nach Fehmarn herstellen.
Dieses war dann auch gelungen, ich wurde am Flügger Leuchtturm übergeben.
Gekostet hat mich diese ganze Aktion damals 650 DM ( Für gute 6 / 7 Stunden der Seenotretter mit Boot sicher nicht zuviel.
Auslöser war letztendlich ein zerlegter Impeller der Wasserpumpe gewesen, die folgende Überhitzung der Maschine hatte dann ein Kabel verschmort, welches die Zündung kurzschloss.
Nichts für eine Reparatur " Offshore "

Im nächsten Jahr hatte ich dann sofort einen 4 PS mit LS im neuwertigen Zustand,aber auch dazu gibt es dann ne Geschichte auf dem Mittelmeer vor Ampuriabrava in Spanien.
Hier fiel die Hauptmaschine aus, weil diesmal der eingebaute Quecksilberschalter hakte und gleichfalls die Zündung kurzschloss - aber ich hatte ja noch meinen 4 PS in Neuwertigen Zustand !
3/4 dran gerissen und ich hatte das Anreisseil in der Hand !
Somit Haube ab, um das Schwungrad gewickelt und ab gings dann wieder gen Hafen.

Trotzdem habe ich auch heute bei meinem ( gewarteten Innenborder ) einen zusätzlichen 6 PS mit LS am Spiegel.

Somit, nicht am falschen Ende sparen !

Gruß

Bonito


----------



## hopppe (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe die Beiträge mit Interresse gelesen.Zur Zeit habe ich auch eine Hanö mit 50PS-4Tackt Yamaha Motor.Vor diesem Boot hatte ich diverse kleinere und auch ein größeres Boot mit Dieselmotorisierung.Ich bin für mich zur Überzeugung gekommen keinen Zweitmotor anzuschaffen.Fast alle Motorboote auch im gewerblichen Bereich laufen mit einer Maschine.Wenn diese gut gewartet ist gibt es im allgemeinen keine Probleme,man hat nicht noch mehr Gewicht im Heck,einen Motor weniger um den sich Downriggerkabel oder Angelsehne( auch mit Fisch) wickeln könnte.Mann sollte wenn schon mindestens 6 PS als Zweitmotor haben.Da ist dann gerade die Grenze von einem auf zwei Zylinder.Ein Zylindermoteren laufen unrunder und sind laut,zwei Zylinder sind noch ein bischen schwerer und rödeln finde ich auch ganz gut.Der Spritverbrauchsunterschied ist finde ich vernachlasbar.Ein 50 PS 4 Tackter hat mindesten 3 Zylinder mit versetzter Kurbelwelle und  läuft viel ruhiger.Die Sicherheit ist natürlich mit einem Zweitmotor höher,aber dann würde ich eher in ein UKW Funkgerät investieren,mir bei Alleine -Fahrten denn Notstopp um den Bauch binden und ein Schwimmweste oder Schwimmanzug tragen.
    Ich habe heute auf das Hardtop meines Bootes einen Wasserabweiser gebaut da die Hanö in der Plicht trotz Cabriopersenning immer bei Regen abgesoffen ist.Dafür habe ich ein gutes Provil gefunden.Falls jemand das Problem auch hat,ich gebe gerne Auskunft.
Gruß Hopppe


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Hoppe,
wir sind uns ja da in unserer Meinung sehr ähnlich. Ich habe sogar meinen 6er Honda, obwohl noch keine 100 Stunden gelaufen, verkauft. Wollte ebenfalls keinen Zweitmotor anbammeln (wie vorher beim 60er Mercury). Da war es allerdings erforderlich, weil der Motor im Tank schon einen deutlichen Strudel
hinterläßt.
Aber die Regengeschichte mit deiner Hanö interessiert mich doch: Ist die nicht selbstlenzend??


----------



## FrankHB (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Moin Moin

Von mir ein eindeutiges JA zum zweiten Motor.

" Denn aus Erfahrung wird man klug"

In meiner langjährigen Skipperei auf der Nord- und Ostsee habe ich nicht nur Gutes erlebt.

2 mal brauchte ich den Rettungskreuzer, weil ich was in der Schraube hatte. 
Das waren Boote mit Wellenantrieb und ich konnte nicht mal eben die Schraube wechseln.

Einmal DM 400,-- und einmal DM 1800,-- ( für die Leute, die denken, dass die DGzRS das umsonst macht)

Noch ein Beispiel :
Vor meiner jetzigen Trophy hatte ich auch eine Bayliner 3055 mit 2 Dieselmaschinen. 300 PS.

Inspektion musste ich machen lassen wegen der Garantie, dann ging es in den Urlaub von Bremen nach Helgoland, weiter in die Elbe, durch den NOK und einmal rund Fünen.

Auf dem Rückweg in Höhe der Ansteuerung Elbe 1 und Shitwetter passierte bei den frisch gewarteten Maschinen folgendes:

Aus der Steuerbordmaschine ist eine Einspritzdüse rausgeflogen. Das Geräusch habe ich heute noch in den Ohren.
Die Düse wurde mit einer Klaue gehalten und da war der Stehbolzen gebrochen.

Also Maschine aus und mit der anderen langsam weiter gefahren.
Da ich immer sehr viel Werkzeug und Ersatzteile an Bord habe, konnte ich das selber reparieren, sodass ich nach ca. 1 Stunde wieder mit 2 Maschinen in Gleitfahrt kommen konnte.

Also ist eine Wartung der Maschine keine Garantie für ein sicheres nach Hause kommen.

Beim letzten Bootsangeltreffen ist mir bei meiner Trophy mit Innenborder der Keilriemen gerissen.
Das war gerade beim Einfahren in den Großenbroder See, hätte aber auch woanders sein können.

Ich habe auch immer einen zweiten Keilriemen gleich so mit Kabelbinder befestigt, dass ich nicht erst groß rumschrauben muss.

Ich möchte auf meinen 10 PS 4 Takt Yamaha nicht verzichten, weder beim Schleppen, noch aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Wünsche Allen immer ein gutes Nach Hause kommen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## hopppe (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Dolfin!

Die Hanö ist selbstlenzend.Ich habe meine aber ganz schön ausgebaut,habe alle GFK-Klappen(Fischkasten und die 3 Klappen im Heck) ausTeak nachgebaut und habe sie in Dänemark mit einem Cabriopersenning, das voll über die Plicht geht gekauft.Trotz Persenning lief das Wasser immer am Hardtop innen runter und sammelte sich in der Ablage auf dem Steuerstand und zwischen Fischkasten und Vorschiff.Das hat genervt,auch wenn man mal bei Regen übernachten will.(Hab ich aber bis jetzt noch nie gemacht)Das Klima im Boot ,wenn die Sonne draufscheint und Wasser drinnen ist und das Persenning drüber ist heftig,das ist jetzt durch den Keder den ich auf das Hardtop gesetzt habe vorbei.Das Wasser läuft seitlich ab.Den Keder gibt es in weiß bei Ruegg in Hamburg und sieht auch vernünftig aus,so das das Boot nicht so verbastelt aussieht. So,ich hab ab morgen 2 Wochen Urlaub,ich will nach Aerö.Hoffentlich fängt man was,ich habe im Grunde genommen in Deutschland in der letzten Zeit mehr gefangen als in DK auf Alsen und 
Umgebung.
Grüße Hopppe


----------



## laxjäger (28. August 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Mirko,

meiner Meinung nach ist ein 2. Motor schon sehr wichtig. Habe übrigens das gleiche Boot, motorisiert mit 50 PS Yamaha sowie 5 PS Honda. Ein klappbarer Hilfsspiegel und eine Verbindungsstange sind alles was Du benötigst. Einfach und preiswert, funktioniert tadellos sogar mit dem Sportpilot. Und der Spritverbrauch beim Honda Viertakter geht gegen Null......


----------



## Mirko (30. August 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

@laxjäger
Das klingt ja sehr ermutigend. Hast Du vielleicht Fotomaterial von deiner Konstruktion? Wie funktioniert das mit der Verbindungsstange, wenn Du einen klappbaren Hilfsspiegel hast, ich meine der Abstand zwischen Haupt- und Zweitmotor ist doch bestimmt nicht konstant? Auch wude in einem vorigen Beitrag erwähnt, dass bei einem Zweitmotor die Fahrt des Bootes bei Wellengang recht stark gebremst wird und das Boot erst wieder ein wenig Zeit braucht, um in Schwung zu kommen. Wie ist hier Deine Erfahrung? Ist eine halbwegs konstante Schleppgeschwindigkeit trotz entgegenkommender Wellen möglich?


----------



## horst-z (30. August 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hi,
also ich schleppe nur mit meinem Hilfsmotor ( Bin stolzer Besitzer eines Zweitakters ). Die Verbindungsstange ist eine Eigenkonstruktion. Die Stange wird in der Mitte mit einer Kupplung (ähnlich einer Gardena) verbunden. Ein Teil ist fest am Schleppmotor montiert und das andere liegt bei mir in der Schublade.
Der Hilfsmotor ist während der Fahrt hochgeklappt. Fang ich mit dem Schleppen an, wird das lose Stück in einen Halter am Hauptmotor eingesteckt. Danach brauche ich die beiden Teile nur noch zusammen stecken, fertig. Geht blitzschnell, nur die Konstruktion anfertigen dauerte was länger. Man muss die beiden Befestigungspunkte an den Motoren sorgfältig auswählen, damit man einen ungefähr gleichen Ruderausschlag erziehlt. Falls Dich das interessiert kannst Du Dir das beim Herbsttreff des BAC ansehen.
Gruss Horst


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. August 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Ich habe mehrere Jahre mit einem 5,20er Kajütboot gefischt. Dort hatte ich eine 60er Hauptmaschine und einen 4er Schleppmotor mit Verbindungsstange. Schleppen ging mit dem Motor - allerdings nur bei Wind bis max 3 oder Rückenwind. Mit einem deratig kleinen Motor z.B. gegen den Wind oder schräg in den Wind zu schleppen ist kaum möglich. Es ist ja auch nicht egal beim schleppen, in welche Richtung man z.b. schleppt. Bei Booten, insbesondere den Quicksilvers kommt es bei dermaßen geringen Motorisierung immer wieder zum Aufstopp des Bootes. Das war auch bei meinem Boot so. Das bedeutet, die Köder brechen in ihrem Lauf zusammen, jede Welle von vorn bringt mein gesamtes Schlepprigg zum Zusammenbruch. Letztendlich hatte ich mir später einen 6er Honda (Also den 2 Zylinder, gedrosselter 8er) angeschafft. Der hat es auch gegen den Wind gebracht.
Mittlerweile fahre ich ein 560er Boot mit einem 50er 4 Takter. Den benutze ich auch beim schleppen. Wenn man einmal von der sicherlich vorhandenen zusätzlichen Sicherheit des Hilfsmotors absieht, ist die Anschaffung wirtschaftlich nicht zu rechtfertigen, es sei denn, man schleppt jeden Tag!
Ein 1Zylinder 4 takter als Hilfsmotor ist genauso laut, wie ein 1 Zylinder 2 Takter. Wenn ich also von einem kleinen 2Zylinder 4takter ausgehe, kostet das Teil incl. Montagen neu etwa 1300 Euro. Dazu muß man jährlich 50 Euro Wartungskosten rechnen. Da ich ja beide Varianten gefahren bin, habe ich das natürlich auch durchgemessen und gerechnet: Vorausgesetzt, ich fahre raus und rein mit der Hauptmaschine und schleppe mit dem 6er, spare ich gegenüber der Variante der ausschließlichen Benutzung des 50er 4 takters bei einem 8stunden Schlepptag echte 5 Liter Sprit Das macht gerade mal etwa 6 Euro. Für die Wartungskosten des kleinen Motors kann ich dann etwa 8 Tage schleppen und für die Abschreibung (10%) des kleinen Motors noch einmal 21 Tage.
Wer also mehr als diese Zeit wirklich schleppt, kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal ins plus.
Ich bezweifle aber, das dieses Plus jemals wirklich erreicht wird. Mann kann sich auf diese Art auch kaputtsparen. Den Sicherheitsaspekt muß jeder für sich selbst werten.


----------



## FrankHB (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Moin Moin

Nun ist es passiert.

Ich war vor 2 Tagen ca. 2 SM östlich Staberhuk und wollte den Hauptmotor wieder starten, aber er wollte nicht.

Er sprang noch mal kurz an und das wars.

Das Wetter war O.K., also war kein Grund zur Panik.

Den 10 PS AB Yamaha runter gelassen und dann Richtung Großenbrode mit 5 Knoten gefahren. Waren ca. 12 SM.

Die Fahrt nahm bei der Geschwindigkeit kein Ende....und trotzdem war ich zufrieden, dass ich den AB hatte.

Im Hafen angekommen noch mal Alles durchgecheckt, Verdacht war , dass der Hauptmotor Wasser gekriegt hat.

Beim Zerlegen stellte sich heraus, dass die Dichtung vom Wärmetauscher und die Zylinderkopfdichtung durch waren.

Von meiner Seite ein klares JA für einen Zweitmotor.

Gruß Frank

PS:
Mein Glück hält irgendwie an - siehe Beitrag schöner Beifang.
Eigentlich ist jetzt mal jemand anders dran.


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Mensch Frank, jetzt is aber mal schluß mit dem in´s Klo greifen ! Wenn das so weitergeht möchte ich nicht wissen, was noch alles bei Dir passiert #t 

Ein Zweitmotor scheint mir auch ein muß zu sein !

Sag mal, hast Du da Spezialkolben in Deinem Motor ? :q


----------



## FrankHB (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo Klaus

Jetzt muß auch wirklich Schluß sein.

Und der Motor hat jetzt ca. hochgerechnet 300 Stunden gelaufen.
Das wären wenn man das umrechnet erst ca. 15000  Auto-KM.

Aber man steckt ja nicht drin.

Gott sei Dank ist nichts am Motor passiert, sodass ich nur die Dichtung erneuern muss.

Jo - ich fahre grundsätzlich nur Spezialkolben :q 

Bin schon am Überlegen, beim zusammen bauen, ob ich die Kolbenringe nicht weg lasse - Alles nur Gewicht :q 

Möchte aber nicht, dass Du mir meine Pechsträhne jetzt abnimmst.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß von der Küste.
Frank


----------



## Käptn Ahab (11. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

OH MAN FRANK

Auch mein Beileid zu deiner Pechsträhne,ich hoffe du bekommst den Motor schnell wieder
hin!!!
Und lasse es nicht zu Teuer werden!!!
Aber dein kleiner Jockel ist schon Klasse,hat dich ja nicht zum erstenmal gerettet!!!
Ich traue mich schon gar nicht mehr raus,habe Panik das dein Pech das Boot wechselt,falls wir uns begegnen!!!! (kleiner Scherz)

                                              Gruß


----------



## FrankHB (12. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

#6  #6  :m Moin Jan

Jo - im Augenblick läuft das nicht so gut bei mir.

Das mit dem Rutenhalter ( Du kennst ihn ja), hast Du ja bestimmt auch gelesen.

Ich habe das genau richtig gemacht und den Motor nicht versucht weiter zu starten, sondern bin mit dem Jockel nach Hause gefahren, sonst wären größere Schäden entstanden.

So musste nur ein kleines Teil plan geschliffen werden, 3  Dichtungen erneuert werden und Samstag 20 Uhr lief er wieder wie ein Uhrwerk.

Also Alles wieder im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Frank

PS: Ich bin seit heute für ein paar Tage in Bremen, bist Du diese Woche noch auf Deinem Lehrgang in Bremen?
Wenn ja, schicke mir eine PM.


----------



## horst-z (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Hallo,

hier vielleicht die ECHTE ALTERNATIVE zum Zweitmotor



http://www.nordstern-trolling.de/diverse/zweitmotor.jpg


----------



## Mirko (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

Noch dazu ökologisch absolut unbedenklich!:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zweit-Motor*

...was schluckt diese Maschine denn??? |rolleyes  |rolleyes


----------

